# Voglio andare via



## MK (13 Luglio 2008)

Non dal forum come qualcuno/a spererebbe. Voglio andare via da qui. Cambiare città, cambiare paese. cambiare vita. Forse non sarebbe una soluzione ma solo un modo di scappare, non so. Ma sono anni che giro in tondo e mi sono rotta le palle. Nessun problema pratico, qui non mi trattiene nessuno. Ma è giusto farlo? Soprattutto portando via una bambina nata e vissuta sempre qui? Al di là dei giudizi e dei moralismi, qualche consiglio su dove e come? Merci.


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2008)

MK quanti anni ha tua suocera?


----------



## MK (13 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> MK quanti anni ha tua suocera?


Più di 60, why?


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Più di 60, why?


E in salute come sta? 

Curiosita'.


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2008)

Tuo marito aveva la tua stessa eta'?


----------



## Old lele51 (13 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non dal forum come qualcuno/a spererebbe. Voglio andare via da qui. Cambiare città, cambiare paese. cambiare vita. Forse non sarebbe una soluzione ma solo un modo di scappare, non so. Ma sono anni che giro in tondo e mi sono rotta le palle. Nessun problema pratico, qui non mi trattiene nessuno. Ma è giusto farlo? Soprattutto portando via una bambina nata e vissuta sempre qui? Al di là dei giudizi e dei moralismi, qualche consiglio su dove e come? Merci.


Emme... tutto il mondo è paese... cambi aria, usanze e problemi... tempo due o tre anni e sei da capo, sicuramente il problema non è la piccola, i bambini se adeguano velocemente, imparano un nuovo idioma in 5-6 mesi, ma ti assicuro che la nostalgìa farà brutti scherzi a te... già passato... genitori emigranti il cui sogno non era altro che ritornare in Italia... mai adattati al paese ospite, e allora tanto vale che cambi città, non so, se vivi in una grande forse una città più piccola ti farebbe sentire a tuo agio, vivere vicino al mare se si abita in montagna è un'altra soluzione... almeno non sono tanto dràstiche come cambiare paese, forse basterebbe cambiare lavoro per cominciare a sistemare le cose dentro di noi... a tè la scelta.
Bacio.Lele


----------



## Iago (13 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> E in salute come sta?
> 
> Curiosita'.






























della serie...quant'ann pò campà ancor???


----------



## Old Holly (13 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non dal forum come qualcuno/a spererebbe. Voglio andare via da qui. Cambiare città, cambiare paese. cambiare vita. Forse non sarebbe una soluzione ma solo un modo di scappare, non so. Ma sono anni che giro in tondo e mi sono rotta le palle. Nessun problema pratico, qui non mi trattiene nessuno. Ma è giusto farlo? Soprattutto portando via una bambina nata e vissuta sempre qui? Al di là dei giudizi e dei moralismi, qualche consiglio su dove e come? Merci.



Come mai questa voglia? Se non sono indiscreta...


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> della serie...quant'ann pò campà ancor???


Scioccolone  

	
	
		
		
	


	












   per la suocera la bambina di MK e' un pezzo del figlio che vive ancora attraverso la bimba.

Portare la bambina lontano dalla nonna sarebbe un grande dolore per la nonna.


----------



## Iago (13 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scioccolone
> 
> 
> 
> ...



giusto giusto...

(...è che quel riferimento alla salute... tu sai com'è!
... i napoletani sono superstiziosi...)

decisamente OT, chiedo scusa per la superstizione...


----------



## Old Asudem (13 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non dal forum come qualcuno/a spererebbe. Voglio andare via da qui. Cambiare città, cambiare paese. cambiare vita. Forse non sarebbe una soluzione ma solo un modo di scappare, non so. Ma sono anni che giro in tondo e mi sono rotta le palle. Nessun problema pratico, qui non mi trattiene nessuno. Ma è giusto farlo? Soprattutto portando via una bambina nata e vissuta sempre qui? Al di là dei giudizi e dei moralismi, qualche consiglio su dove e come? Merci.



finchè non starai bene con te stessa (nel senso di serenità)non cambierà nulla trasferirsi e cambiare città. Però potresti iniziare a spostarti di poco, andare in un posto che abbia una dimensione un po' più umana e vivibile di milano che anche a me ha proprio rotto le palle.
Io vorrei trasferirmi in camargue, provenza, posti non lontanissimi ma distanti dalla realtà della città.Anche normandia o bretagna.
Ti auguro di trovare una situazione migliore.
non preoccuparti della bimba, loro sono molto meno problematici e complessi di noi!


----------



## Old Jesus (13 Luglio 2008)

Andate al mare !!!!!!!

Si sta bene e la vita è leggera......


----------



## MK (13 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tuo marito aveva la tua stessa eta'?


Marì ... sì. Quante domande, dove vuoi arrivare?


----------



## MK (13 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Scioccolone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Marì potrebbe vederla come e quando vuole. Nessun problema da quel punto di vista.


----------



## MK (13 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Come mai questa voglia? Se non sono indiscreta...


 
Sono anni che ho questo pensiero. Ma per un motivo o per l'altro mi trovo sempre inchiodata qui. Adesso forse è arrivato il momento.


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì potrebbe vederla *come e quando* vuole. Nessun problema da quel punto di vista.


... ma non *dove vuole*, e questa se me lo permetti ha la sua grande differenza ... non dimenticare che tua suocera e' una Signora Suocera.

Chiedevo la sua eta' ed il suo stato di salute per considerare a che distanta ti sarebbe comodo spostarti.


Vabbe' mi faccio i cacchi miei, fa come ti pare.


----------



## MK (13 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... ma non *dove vuole*, e questa se me lo permetti ha la sua grande differenza ... non dimenticare che tua suocera e' una Signora Suocera.
> 
> Chiedevo la sua eta' ed il suo stato di salute per considerare a che distanta ti sarebbe comodo spostarti.
> 
> ...


Marì... ci sono anche altri nonni, se è questo il problema...


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Marì... ci sono anche altri nonni, se è questo il problema...


Ovvio, chiaro ... ma io parlavo di questa Signora in particolare.

Scusa MK non dovevo entrarci in questo tuo post, scusami di nuovo.


----------



## Old Holly (13 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sono anni che ho questo pensiero. Ma per un motivo o per l'altro mi trovo sempre inchiodata qui. Adesso forse è arrivato il momento.


L'ho già detto che per certi versi mi ricordi mia madre, con la differenza che lei a noi figlie non ci ha mai tenuto...
Anche lei è rimasta vedova a 38 anni, e dopo ha cercato l'amore senza mai trovarlo.
Oggi, a quasi 83 anni, ha ancora la smania di partire, vorrebbe sempre essere da qualche parte, è un'eterna insoddisfatta, sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa, cosa... forse non lo sa neppure lei.


----------



## MK (13 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ovvio, chiaro ... ma io parlavo di questa Signora in particolare.
> 
> Scusa MK non dovevo entrarci in questo tuo post, scusami di nuovo.


 
Ma perché mai non dovevi entrarci? E che problema c'è? Parli di riconoscenza, lo so, è chiaro. Ma la riconoscenza non deve diventare schiavitù a vita...


----------



## MK (13 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> L'ho già detto che per certi versi mi ricordi mia madre, con la differenza che lei a noi figlie non ci ha mai tenuto...
> Anche lei è rimasta vedova a 38 anni, e dopo ha cercato l'amore senza mai trovarlo.
> *Oggi, a quasi 83 anni, ha ancora la smania di partire*, vorrebbe sempre essere da qualche parte, è un'eterna insoddisfatta, sempre alla ricerca di qualcosa, cosa... forse non lo sa neppure lei.


E cosa l'ha fermata nell'andare via?


----------



## Old Holly (13 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> E cosa l'ha fermata nell'andare via?



Forse il fatto che non ha trovato la persona giusta.


----------



## MK (13 Luglio 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Forse il fatto che non ha trovato la persona giusta.


La prima volta che ho patito tanto il bisogno di andare via ero sposata. Niente ci legava qui ma ha detto no ed era mio marito, non me la sentivo di lasciarlo solo. E me la sono fatta passare da sola. Forse più che la persona giusta, la persona che condivida questo mio nomadismo. Amica/o o amore che sia...


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2008)

*MK*

Spero che riesca a capire il napoletano ... l'hanno capito perfino i tedeschi il grande Eduardo

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=odSWW...http://i.ytimg.com/vi/odSWWBEdjgc/default.jpg

Ti metto anche il testo scritto

Io vulesse truva' pace


[FONT=&quot]Io vulesse truvà pace;[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ma na pace senza morte.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Una, mmieze'a tanta porte,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]s'arapesse pè campà![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]S'arapesse na matina,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]na matin' 'e primavera,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]e arrivasse fin' 'a sera[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]senza dì: "nzerràte llà!"[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Senza sentere cchiù 'a ggente[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ca te dice:"io faccio...,io dico",[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]senza sentere l'amico[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ca te vene a cunziglià.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Senza senter' 'a famiglia[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ca te dice: "Ma ch' 'e fatto?"[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Senza scennere cchiù a patto[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]c' 'a cuscienza e 'a dignità.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Senza leggere 'o giurnale...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]'a nutizia impressionante,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ch'è nu guaio pè tutte quante[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]e nun tiene che ce fà.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Senza sentere 'o duttore[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ca te spiega a malatia...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]'a ricett' in farmacia...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]l'onorario ch' 'e 'a pavà.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Senza sentere stu core[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ca te parla 'e Cuncettina,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Rita, Brigida, Nannina...[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Chesta sì...Chell'ata no.[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Pecchè, insomma, si vuò pace[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]e nun sentere cchiù niente,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]'e 'a sperà ca sulamente[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ven' 'a morte a te piglià?[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]Io vulesse truvà pace[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ma na pace senza morte.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Una, mmiez' 'a tanta porte[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]s'arapesse pè campà![/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]S'arapesse na matina,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]na matin' 'e primavera,[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]e arrivasse fin' 'a sera[/FONT]
senza dì: "nzerràte llà!"








​


----------



## Lettrice (13 Luglio 2008)

Piu' che altro guarda il livello pratico:

1) Ti servira' un lavoro ovunque tu decida di andare; lo troverai?

2) Tua figlia va a scuola, come farebbe a seguire una classe? 

3) Che poi e' la piu' importante: dove andresti?

Piuttosto fatevi un viaggio, il Canada (parte occidentale) o l'Australia... spazi a perdere


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2008)

MK?





​


----------



## Iago (13 Luglio 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Spero che riesca a capire il napoletano ... l'hanno capito perfino i tedeschi il grande Eduardo
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=odSWW...http://i.ytimg.com/vi/odSWWBEdjgc/default.jpg
> 
> ...



meravigliosa...scoperta solamente l'anno scorso (m'hai fatto ricordare...si semp tu!!)


----------



## Mari' (13 Luglio 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> meravigliosa...scoperta solamente l'anno scorso (m'hai fatto ricordare...si semp tu!!)


----------



## Mari' (14 Luglio 2008)

*MK*

Dai ... non fare complimenti, sapessi come e' buono!!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non dal forum come qualcuno/a spererebbe. Voglio andare via da qui. Cambiare città, cambiare paese. cambiare vita. Forse non sarebbe una soluzione ma solo un modo di scappare, non so. Ma sono anni che giro in tondo e mi sono rotta le palle. Nessun problema pratico, qui non mi trattiene nessuno. *Ma è giusto farlo?* Soprattutto portando via una bambina nata e vissuta sempre qui? Al di là dei giudizi e dei moralismi, qualche consiglio su dove e come? Merci.


Perchè dovrebbe non esserlo? E' giusto che cerchi di stare meglio, se cambiare città può essere un modo per farlo, fallo. Io l'ho fatto e lo rifarei, nonostante avessi chi mi tratteneva dov'ero. 
Per la bambina non mi preoccuperei, i bambini si adattano e fanno molta meno fatica di un adulto, tanto più all'età di tua figlia.
Tu dove vorresti andare? Il dove sta a te. Il come... ci bisogna sempre valutare la situazione di partenza. Puoi "permetterti" di andare all'avventura, senza trovare prima un lavoro, ad esempio? 
P.S. Parenti, amici, città stessa, comunque ti mancheranno. Non è un passo facilissimo. Se ne senti la necessità, merita davvero di essere fatto ma la nostalgia, quella la devi mettere in conto, sempre e comunque, anche se parti con determinazione. Si mescola all'euforia, all'ebbrezza del cambiamento. Il mix a volte è devastante. Ma è quasi adrenalinico... come dire... in maniera poetica... ti mette il pepe in culo


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Perchè dovrebbe non esserlo? E' giusto che cerchi di stare meglio, se cambiare città può essere un modo per farlo, fallo. Io l'ho fatto e lo rifarei, nonostante avessi chi mi tratteneva dov'ero.
> Per la bambina non mi preoccuperei, i bambini si adattano e fanno molta meno fatica di un adulto, tanto più all'età di tua figlia.
> Tu dove vorresti andare? Il dove sta a te. Il come... ci bisogna sempre valutare la situazione di partenza. Puoi "permetterti" di andare all'avventura, senza trovare prima un lavoro, ad esempio?
> P.S. Parenti, amici, città stessa, comunque ti mancheranno. Non è un passo facilissimo. Se ne senti la necessità, merita davvero di essere fatto ma la nostalgia, quella la devi mettere in conto, sempre e comunque, anche se parti con determinazione. Si mescola all'euforia, all'ebbrezza del cambiamento. Il mix a volte è devastante. Ma è quasi adrenalinico... come dire... in maniera poetica... ti mette il pepe in culo



Concordo, io ho vissuto a destra e a manca... pero' con una figlia non si puo' proprio ne fare il nomade ne partire a cazzo senza casa e lavoro... almeno io non lo farei... poi chiaramente dipende, se si tratta di cambiare citta' in Italia o cambiare stato...


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non dal forum come qualcuno/a spererebbe. Voglio andare via da qui. Cambiare città, cambiare paese. cambiare vita. Forse non sarebbe una soluzione ma solo un modo di scappare, non so. Ma sono anni che giro in tondo e mi sono rotta le palle. Nessun problema pratico, qui non mi trattiene nessuno. Ma è giusto farlo? Soprattutto portando via una bambina nata e vissuta sempre qui? Al di là dei giudizi e dei moralismi, *qualche consiglio su dove e come*? Merci.


Se vuoi davvero fare un cambio radicale, mantendendo comunque una certa "continuità" di lingua e cultura, mi viene da dirti Argentina... circa un anno fa un collega ha dato le dimissioni, venduto tutto ed è andato li. L'ho sentito da poco, è felicissimo della scelta fatta.


----------



## Old Anna A (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se vuoi davvero fare un cambio radicale, mantendendo comunque una certa "continuità" di lingua e cultura, mi viene da dirti Argentina... circa un anno fa un collega ha dato le dimissioni, venduto tutto ed è andato li. L'ho sentito da poco, è felicissimo della scelta fatta.


e vive di rendita?


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> e vive di rendita?


ha preso in gestione un ostello per 20.000 euro...comunque con 50.000 euro si è preso una bella villa con piscina...mi diceva che volendo comprare immobili per poi affittarli, se vuoi vivi di rendita...tieni conto che 1000 euro mensili li equivalgono almeno a tre volte tanto qui come tenore di vita. Almeno, per ora.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ha preso in gestione un ostello per 20.000 euro...comunque con 50.000 euro si è preso una bella villa con piscina...mi diceva che volendo comprare immobili per poi affittarli, se vuoi vivi di rendita...tieni conto che 1000 euro mensili li equivalgono almeno a tre volte tanto qui come tenore di vita. Almeno, per ora.



Alllora dopo sposati si va a vivere in Argentina


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Alllora dopo sposati si va a vivere in Argentina


Ok per il sudamerica...non sopporto il Brasile, per il resto potremmo andare anche in Perù... un altro amico vive a Lima, e ci può cercar casa...anche se l'Argentina resta la preferita.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Concordo, io ho vissuto a destra e a manca... pero' *con una figlia non si puo' proprio ne fare il nomade *ne partirea cazzo senza casa e lavoro... almeno io non lo farei... poi chiaramente dipende, se si tratta di cambiare citta' in Italia o cambiare stato...



Concordo. Mi riferivo a un cambiamento, non a uno spostamento a bimestre. Senza prima avere la casa non mi sono mai mossa neanche io, ma quella anche a distanza la si può trovare senza problemi; quanto al lavoro, ognuno ha la propria situazione. Io non me lo sarei potuta permettere, ero giovane e non lavoravo, ma avevo chi mi ha sostenuto e mantenuto. Insomma, queste sono cose che può sapere solo lei. Italia o no... boh, forse dall'Italia non uscirei.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ok per il sudamerica...*non sopporto il Brasile,* per il resto potremmo andare anche in Perù... un altro amico vive a Lima, e ci può cercar casa...anche se l'Argentina resta la preferita.


Ma e' il mio sogno


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> Concordo. Mi riferivo a un cambiamento, non a uno spostamento a bimestre. *Senza prima avere la casa non mi sono mai mossa neanche io,* ma quella anche a distanza la si può trovare senza problemi; quanto al lavoro, ognuno ha la propria situazione. Io non me lo sarei potuta permettere, ero giovane e non lavoravo, ma avevo chi mi ha sostenuto e mantenuto. Insomma, queste sono cose che può sapere solo lei. Italia o no... boh, forse dall'Italia non uscirei.


Quando non avevo la figlia atterrai a Londra senza casa e quasi senza conoscere nessuno... arrivata all'aeroporto mi chiesi, Che cazzo faccio ora?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Bellissimo... ma ora non lo farei anche perche' non ho piu' 24 anni


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma e' il mio sogno


Ha ragione Bruno... fondamentalmente, un posto pieno di delinquenti, rincoglioniti dal calcio e dalle corse d'auto.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




A parte gli scherzi... per viverci, meglio l'Argentina... il Brasile andiamo a vederlo quando ci giriamo tutto il sudamerica con calma...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ha ragione Bruno... fondamentalmente, un posto pieno di delinquenti, rincoglioniti dal calcio e dalle corse d'auto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma io voglio camminare sulla spiaggia e guardare gli sgnoccoloni e sgnoccolone...


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io voglio camminare sulla spiaggia e guardare gli sgnoccoloni e sgnoccolone...


Quando ci passiamo li vedrai...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quando non avevo la figlia atterrai a Londra senza casa e quasi senza conoscere nessuno... arrivata all'aeroporto mi chiesi, Che cazzo faccio ora?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




















   tui ses macca.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Quando ci passiamo li vedrai...


Ma io voglio vederli tutti i giorni...gli argentini sono cessi colossali... i Berasiliani sono un popolo bello e allegro... poi ho bei ricordi legati ai brasiliani...


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io voglio vederli tutti i giorni...gli argentini sono cessi colossali... i Berasiliani sono un popolo bello e allegro... poi ho bei ricordi legati ai brasiliani...


Ma le argentine sono bone... e poi comunque cazzo ti frega? Sarai una donna sposata, quindi raus...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma le argentine sono bone... e poi comunque cazzo ti frega? Sarai una donna sposata, quindi raus...


Guardare non guasta... poi anche le Argentine sono cesse... non mi piace essere circondata da cessi


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Guardare non guasta... poi anche le Argentine sono cesse... non mi piace essere circondata da cessi


...ed in Olanda come fai...? O i tulipani sono tutti superfighi?


----------



## ranatan (14 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Non dal forum come qualcuno/a spererebbe. Voglio andare via da qui. Cambiare città, cambiare paese. cambiare vita. Forse non sarebbe una soluzione ma solo un modo di scappare, non so. Ma sono anni che giro in tondo e mi sono rotta le palle. Nessun problema pratico, qui non mi trattiene nessuno. Ma è giusto farlo? Soprattutto portando via una bambina nata e vissuta sempre qui? Al di là dei giudizi e dei moralismi, qualche consiglio su dove e come? Merci.


Ciao MK.
Dici che qui non ti trattiene nessuno...non conosco bene la tua situazione famigliare, però forse qui ti e la tua bimba potete contare sull'aiuto e sull'affetto dei tuoi parenti e dei tuoi amici,.
Non credo sia così semplice rifarsi una cerchia di "affetti" in una nuova città. Peggio ancora forse se tu decidessi di andare all'estero. Dovresti conoscere più che bene quantomeno l'inglese, e così anche tua figlia...ci sono un'enormità di problemi pratici.
Potresti al massimo pensare, come ti ha già detto qualcuno, di spostarti in una realtà più piccola, in una cittadina più vivibile di Milano (però senza mettere troppi km di mezzo)...
Concordo con chi ti consiglia un paese di mare...potessi ci andrei al volo


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ed in Olanda come fai...? O i tulipani sono tutti superfighi?


In generale i tulipani brutti non sono... le tulipane neanche ma sono rozze, roba che si siedono con le coscie aperte senza previa depilazione


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In generale i tulipani brutti non sono... le tulipane neanche ma sono rozze, roba che si siedono con le coscie aperte senza previa depilazione


che pirlona!! perchè se depilate allora va bene??


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In generale i tulipani brutti non sono... le tulipane neanche ma sono rozze, roba che si siedono con le coscie aperte senza previa depilazione


E senza togliere prima la "i", anche, da là in mezzo.....


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E senza togliere prima la "i", anche, da là in mezzo.....

















Porello, proprio come i bambini


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> In generale i tulipani brutti non sono... le tulipane neanche ma sono rozze, *roba che si siedono con le coscie aperte senza previa depilazione*


...che sconcezza!


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Porello, proprio come i bambini


Mannò...... E' che la "i" là in mezzo mi fa sesso da morire...... 

Non ho resistito....


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Mannò...... *E' che la "i" là in mezzo mi fa sesso da morire...... *
> 
> Non ho resistito....


...meno male che non fai il maestro alle elementari, allora...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...che sconcezza!



Piu' che altro che schifo... 

_Tocca_ _rimaniamocene_ a Casteddu


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Piu' che altro che schifo...
> 
> _Tocca_ _rimaniamocene_ a Casteddu


...tu sai cosa ti aspetta qui...altro che paradisi esotici...


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...meno male che non fai il maestro alle elementari, allora...


Alle elementari no.......

Però......


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Alle elementari no.......
> 
> Però......


...ah si?


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ah si?


E certo !!!! Lo sanno tutti !!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...tu sai cosa ti aspetta qui...altro che paradisi esotici...


Piu' esotico del Poetto? _Di piu' di cosi' non ne so_






Poi La Marina ha un suo fascino...


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> E certo !!!! Lo sanno tutti !!!!!


Io non so quasi un cazzo di nessuno, qui sopra...e molte delle cose che vengo a sapere, dopo un paio di giorni me le dimentico...


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *Piu' esotico del Poetto*? _Di piu' di cosi' non ne so_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minchia, ieri mi son tuffato dal gommone e ho centrato una medusa...oggi sembro Pacino in Scarface  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Questo è certo!


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia, ieri mi son tuffato dal gommone e ho centrato una medusa...oggi sembro Pacino in Scarface
> 
> 
> 
> ...















una medusa in faccia???


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Minchia, ieri mi son tuffato dal gommone e ho centrato una medusa...oggi sembro Pacino in Scarface
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nooooooooooo, le meduse nooooooooooooo!

Poverino, mi dispiace....


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> una medusa in faccia???


Ho la guancia sinistra bruciata...


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Nooooooooooo, le meduse nooooooooooooo!
> 
> Poverino, mi dispiace....


grazie giusy... eh si, purtroppo si... vabbè, meglio quella della tracina...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ho la guancia sinistra bruciata...


porello....l'hai fatta a brandelli e bruciata dopo??


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> porello....l'hai fatta a brandelli e bruciata dopo??


...ho sfanculato per qualche minuto, poi mi sono appoggiato l'ancorotto rovente in faccia, per eliminare il veleno di merda... di lei non so nulla, spero di averla frantumata...bastarda schifosa.


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...ho sfanculato per qualche minuto, poi mi sono appoggiato l'ancorotto rovente in faccia, per eliminare il veleno di merda... di lei non so nulla, spero di averla frantumata...bastarda schifosa.


vieni nella mia casella di mp che ti consolo io...


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vieni nella mia casella di mp che ti consolo io...


arrivo...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ma guarda che poi ci spia tutto il forum...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> vieni nella mia casella di mp che ti consolo io...


Schifosetta guarda che ti brucio la casella di MP... stai alla larga o ti chiudo nella casella MP di Insonne che e' avvocato...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> arrivo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sai che a me piace farmi guardare


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Schifosetta guarda che ti brucio la casella di MP... stai alla larga o ti chiudo nella casella MP di Insonne che e' avvocato...


uh che rompipalle!! ma non eri nella casella di persa??


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> arrivo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



E io che mi son comprata un bikini nuovo per te...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> uh che rompipalle!! ma non eri nella casella di persa??


Son dovuta scappare veloce... si e' collegata, pensavo fosse in vacanza...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E io che mi son comprata un bikini nuovo per te...


tu lo compri e io me lo levo.
Guarda un po'! 

	
	
		
		
	


	









moltiiiiii vieni o no??


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> E io che mi son comprata un bikini nuovo per te...


...ma dai! Non vedo l'ora di vederlo...


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> tu lo compri e io me lo levo.
> Guarda un po'!
> 
> 
> ...


...questa frase non mi è nuova...


----------



## Old Asudem (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...questa frase non mi è nuova...


che volgave...


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Ma Molti è un bell'uomo?????


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

*guarda che sguardo magnetico...*



Giusy ha detto:


> Ma Molti è un bell'uomo?????


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Ehm.... come non detto.... Magari da giovane....


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ehm.... come non detto.... Magari da giovane....


...qui avevo 18 anni!


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...qui avevo 18 anni!


Eri già maturo per quell'età....


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma Molti è un bell'uomo?????


Perché che cambia? Giusy....


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Perché che cambia? Giusy....


O santo cielo..... Uff.....


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Eri già maturo per quell'età....


...vero? Un paggetto


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se vuoi davvero fare un cambio radicale, mantendendo comunque una certa "continuità" di lingua e cultura, mi viene da dirti *Argentina...* circa un anno fa un collega ha dato le dimissioni, venduto tutto ed è andato li. L'ho sentito da poco, è felicissimo della scelta fatta.


La prima volta pensavo al Messico. C'eravamo stati più di un mese, stavo benissimo fisicamente, leggevo e parlavo correttamente spagnolo... ahhhhh che ricordi. Ecco quella sarebbe una scelta fattibile. O la Spagna.


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> O santo cielo..... Uff.....


 
Sempre con 'ste categorie estetiche, uff...

ps comunque non è bello, è bellissimo.


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sempre con 'ste categorie estetiche, uff...
> 
> ps comunque non è bello, è bellissimo.


Ma non si era capito che scherzavo????
No eh......


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma non si era capito che scherzavo????
> No eh......


Ma certo che sì  

	
	
		
		
	


	





E pure io scherzavo.

ps Giusy tu dove andresti?


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma certo che sì
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Se potessi trasferirmi andrei a vivere in Umbria. Adoro la pace che c'è lì, sembra di vivere in un altro tempo. In particolare a Gubbio. Con puntatine estive al mare....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>
















































   o pivellu, non tu bisi chi sa picciocca sind'est'andara de sutta?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma non si era capito che scherzavo????
> No eh......


ormai non ci crediamo più, che scherzi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Se potessi trasferirmi andrei a vivere in Umbria. Adoro la pace che c'è lì, sembra di vivere in un altro tempo. In particolare a Gubbio. Con puntatine estive al mare....


il mare dell'umbria è spettacolare. ci ho fatto diversi campeggi


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ormai non ci crediamo più, che scherzi


Sono incompresa da tutti......


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> il mare dell'umbria è spettacolare. ci ho fatto diversi campeggi


Scema......


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Sono incompresa da tutti......


ma no giusyna


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Scema......
















   grazie


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> o pivellu, non tu bisi chi sa picciocca sind'est'andara de sutta?


o' cocciula, ma ita 'ndi narasa...?


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Sempre con 'ste categorie estetiche, uff...
> 
> ps comunque non è bello, è bellissimo.


...grazie, sei un tesoro! Eccomi qui...


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2008)

*vedi Giusy...*

Dicevo la verità, bellissimo...


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Dicevo la verità, bellissimo...


Ok ma finchè non posta la foto...
Io sono come San Tommaso....


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ok ma finchè non posta la foto...
> Io sono come San Tommaso....


Ma l'ha postata!!!!!


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ma l'ha postata!!!!!


Quello con i baffi o quello col cappuccio?


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Quello con i baffi o quello col cappuccio?


Nella prima avevo 18 anni... ora niente baffi, e cappuccio !


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Nella prima avevo 18 ani... ora niente baffi, e cappuccio !




























   ops, avevo promesso di smettere con le risate ... mannaggia non resisto alle tentazioni!!!


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> ops, avevo promesso di smettere con le risate ... mannaggia non resisto alle tentazioni!!!


...a chi lo avevi promesso????


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...a chi lo avevi promesso????


La Lupa altrimenti non mi promuove... uffa... 

ps riuscissi mai a tener fede a una cosa che mi prometto di fare eh.


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> La Lupa altrimenti non mi promuove... uffa...
> 
> ps* riuscissi mai a tener fede a una cosa che mi prometto di fare *eh.


Da quando in qua lupa da promozioni? 
Vuol dire che prometti troppo... inizia a ridurle.


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Da quando in qua lupa da promozioni?
> Vuol dire che *prometti troppo... inizia a ridurle*.


Saggio MM...  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Due faccine due, al massimo. Prometto.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ma Molti è un bell'uomo?????



MM e' un cesso... stai alla larga sciacquetta o entrai in una valle di lacrime...


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MM e' un cesso... stai alla larga sciacquetta o entrai in una valle di lacrime...


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> MM e' un cesso... stai alla larga sciacquetta o entrai in una valle di lacrime...


Ho capito, è un bell'uomo!


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> *MM e' un cesso*... stai alla larga sciacquetta o entrai in una valle di lacrime...


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


>


Contestualizzato screanzato...o ti uccido con un soffocone...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Ho capito, è un bell'uomo!


guarda, non so se sia un bell'uomo o meno. ma sui sardi circola una voce interessante...


----------



## Old Giusy (14 Luglio 2008)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> guarda, non so se sia un bell'uomo o meno. ma sui sardi circola una voce interessante...


Eh ma se lo sono già preso!


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Contestualizzato screanzato...*o ti uccido con un soffocone*...


...aspetta che preparo il mio testamento biologico... ti nomino mia esecutrice, alla bisogna!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (14 Luglio 2008)

Giusy ha detto:


> Eh ma se lo sono già preso!



cercati un sardo dalle tua parti. che te ne fai a distanza? ok interessante, ma non km e km


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

...che poi, non sono sardo ciento pe' ciento...sardo-romano-tedesco.


----------



## Old Jesus (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...che poi, non sono sardo ciento pe' ciento...sardo-romano-tedesco.


Allora dei sardi puoi aver preso l'altezza o la testa dura (spero la seconda, x te....)

Dei romani la disillusione o la loquacità (spero sempre la seconda...)

Dei tedeschi la rigidità o la birra (e spero ancora una volta la seconda....)


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Jesus ha detto:


> Allora dei sardi puoi aver preso l'altezza o la testa dura (spero la seconda, x te....)
> 
> Dei romani la disillusione o la loquacità (spero sempre la seconda...)
> 
> Dei tedeschi la rigidità o la birra (e spero ancora una volta la seconda....)


...dai sardi l'individualismo, dai romani gli occhi, dai tedeschi la sensibilità.


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...dai sardi l'individualismo, *dai romani gli occhi*, dai tedeschi la sensibilità.








    e come sono gli occhi dei romani?


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e come sono gli occhi dei romani?


Molto spesso verdi-celeste.


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...dai sardi l'individualismo, dai romani gli occhi, dai tedeschi la sensibilità.


Mi preoccupa la sensibilita' dei Tedeschi ad esser sicnera


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

io invece non voglio andare via da Milano.... tanto a poco a poco ve ne annate tutti fora dai ball'...

ahhhhh che pace...


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Mi preoccupa la sensibilita' dei Tedeschi ad esser sicnera


...se pensi ai filosofi, ai pensatori, ai musicisti...a tutto il romanticismo tedesco...quale popolo è più sensibile?


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> io invece non voglio andare via da Milano.... tanto a poco a poco ve ne annate tutti fora dai ball'...
> 
> ahhhhh che pace...


non mi dire che resti a milano d'agosto


----------



## Lettrice (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...se pensi ai filosofi, ai pensatori, ai musicisti...a tutto il romanticismo tedesco...quale popolo è più sensibile?



Sinceramente? I russi piu' sensibili e molto piu' passionali... i Tedeschi mi sembrano distaccati persino dalla loro sensibilita'...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non mi dire che resti a milano d'agosto


ed infatti nun te lo dico... saro' vicino d'ombrellone de Holly sul Gargan Sea...e de quella calamita' della sorella...

BENEDITELA!!!


----------



## Nobody (14 Luglio 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Sinceramente? I russi piu' sensibili e molto piu' passionali... *i Tedeschi mi sembrano distaccati persino dalla loro sensibilita'*...


Questo forse è vero... sensibilmente distaccati.
Comunque...mia nonna materna era tedesca, ma non l'ho mai conosciuta.


----------



## brugola (14 Luglio 2008)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ed infatti nun te lo dico... saro' vicino d'ombrellone de Holly sul Gargan Sea...e de quella calamita' della sorella...
> 
> BENEDITELA!!!


 ma allora che cavolo ti frega che partano?
tanto per rompere un pò i cabasisi?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Luglio 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma allora che cavolo ti frega che partano?
> tanto per rompere un pò i cabasisi?


perche' era solo per le vacanze....ma poi ritornano???

e allora ditelo...


----------



## MK (14 Luglio 2008)

moltimodi ha detto:


> ...se pensi ai filosofi, ai pensatori, ai musicisti...a tutto il romanticismo tedesco...quale popolo è più sensibile?


 
e poi l'Espressionismo... sì sì sì... e Fassbinder...


----------

